

Tell HN: Amazon terminates Associate program in California - adityakothadiya

Just received this email from Amazon -<p>"For well over a decade, the Amazon Associates Program has worked with thousands of California residents. Unfortunately, a potential new law that may be signed by Governor Brown compels us to terminate this program for California-based participants. It specifically imposes the collection of taxes from consumers on sales by online retailers - including but not limited to those referred by California-based marketing affiliates like you - even if those retailers have no physical presence in the state.<p>We oppose this bill because it is unconstitutional and counterproductive. It is supported by big-box retailers, most of which are based outside California, that seek to harm the affiliate advertising programs of their competitors. Similar legislation in other states has led to job and income losses, and little, if any, new tax revenue. We deeply regret that we must take this action.<p>As a result, we will terminate contracts with all California residents that are participants in the Amazon Associates Program as of the date (if any) that the California law becomes effective. We will send a follow-up notice to you confirming the termination date if the California law is enacted. In the event that the California law does not become effective before September 30, 2011, we withdraw this notice. As of the termination date, California residents will no longer receive advertising fees for sales referred to Amazon.com, Endless.com, MYHABIT.COM or SmallParts.com. Please be assured that all qualifying advertising fees earned on or before the termination date will be processed and paid in full in accordance with the regular payment schedule."
======
_delirium
Despite the confusingly worded first paragraph of the email, I don't think
they're actually terminating it now (as your headline states). The first
paragraph does use a tense that makes it sound like they are, saying that the
potential new law "compels us to terminate" the program, rather than that it
"would compel us to terminate" it if passed.

But then the third paragraph makes it future conditional: "we will terminate
[the program] ... as of the date (if any) that the California law becomes
effective".

